# kennebunkport, me. medicine bottle



## privvydigger (Oct 20, 2011)

Edward C. Miller (in script)
 Pharmacist
 Kennebunkport, Me
 common??


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 20, 2011)

maybe Bush will give you a thousand for it[]


----------



## beendiggin (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm not sure how common it is, but it is a good looking bottle. Sam Fuller will probably know .
 Anyway, it's a nice looking bottle, and I consider local pharmacy bottles pretty scarce as a general rule. 
 Here's what I found out about the Miller family from the four or five old directories I have.

 (All Kennebunlport listings)

 1871 -CE Miller "medicines and fancy goods"
 1877 -CE Miller "medicines and fancy goods" also Charles E Miller "boots and shoes" also CE Miller- "Circulating Library"
 1884 -CE Miller "apothecary and fancy goods" also Edward C Miller "apothecary" also Charles E Miller "boots and shoes" also CE Miller "newspapers,etc." also CE Miller "circulating library"
 1898 -CE Miller "general stores" also EC Miller & CE Miller "apothecaries" also CE Miller "circulating library"


----------



## beendiggin (Oct 20, 2011)

I also found out Edward C Miller first opened "Miller's Drugstore" in 1881. 
 His father , Charles Miller operated another drugstore across the street.   
 Charles sold his business in 1908.  
 Edward continued operating until 1954 when his son, Frank, retired.


----------



## privvydigger (Oct 20, 2011)

great...thx a bunch I love my local meds/druggists bottles too


----------



## Oldsdigger (Jan 10, 2019)

Privvydigger, Glad to see another a K'port bottle ! I was able to pick up one on Ebay ! I and two prior generations have enjoyed our Summers in Kennebunkport. This is the only bottle that I have from the port !


----------



## sandchip (Jan 11, 2019)

Killer examples!


----------

